# Come In And Try Our Great Flvours And Products



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

*Mouth-watering flavours*

Vapeking does not only supply premium quality vaping gear, but also a variety of tantalising flavours. 
Our Friendly staff will be glad to aid in your search for your favourite, and offer advice into other great tastes for your vaping pleasure.

*Come vape with us in our lounge!*







Come sit in a relaxed environment with other vaping enthusiasts and enjoy a delicious vaping experience.
Experience the flavour BEFORE you make a purchase, What could be better than knowing what you're buying before you buy it.

*Pride in out product*

We at Vapeking take so much pride in our product that we decided to put our name on it!






So come on down to Vapeking where you can try our delicious flavours before you buy.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (21/11/13)

Serve a couplw of beers some light snacks and sell ur juice in per dripper top up .. x amount for 10 drops have a braai outside and have sas first vape bar .. dnt need to do it every werkend say once a month lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

That's the plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

This is absolutely beyond belief! Must be South Africa's (Africa probably) first vape lounge. Congrats VapeKing, way to go. Will visit for sure. Presume address and hours will be on your web site?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

It is indeed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (21/11/13)

No fair tho u not in cape town .. buy a house on cliftons 4th beach and open up shop lol .. ill pay for the wining loto ticket 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

If only I can convince some pub owner here to do something like this - I will even supply the juices and taste equipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (21/11/13)

Derick said:


> If only I can convince some pub owner here to do something like this - I will even supply the juices and taste equipment



Step one find a nice pub
Step two convert the owner into a hardcore vape monster

Step 3 get him drunk on e juice since already has all the alcohol he needs
Step 5 he agrees and gives it a tru once a month .. and take things from there 


Ps make sure he has a franchise in every city.. or at least cape town 

And let the vaping lounge take over SA 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

hehe, sounds so simple 

Yeah there's a hard rock pub nearby trying to make it in Centurion - he has live SA hard rock bands every now and then, but the attendance is bismal - maybe I should approach him next time I'm there - even if he only has like once a week vaper's night or something

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

One of our Resellers has a pub which he operates from we were also chatting to him about having special days for the vapers on the Forum - we will keep you posted.



Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> No fair tho u not in cape town .. buy a house on cliftons 4th beach and open up shop lol .. ill pay for the wining loto ticket
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
We would love to however we do not have the capital to expand just yet  but hey maybe if we get that winning lotto ticket 



> hehe, sounds so simple
> 
> Yeah there's a hard rock pub nearby trying to make it in Centurion - he has live SA hard rock bands every now and then, but the attendance is bismal - maybe I should approach him next time I'm there - even if he only has like once a week vaper's night or something


 
Derick why don't all us suppliers get together and work something out, maybe once a month if we all put something together we can host events for our customers?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (21/11/13)

VapeKing said:


> Derick why don't all us suppliers get together and work something out, maybe once a month if we all put something together we can host events for our customers?


 
great idea


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

Would love to - but let's look at it next year when we are a bit more stable and have some capital to spend on stuff like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

Derick said:


> Would love to - but let's look at it next year when we are a bit more stable and have some capital to spend on stuff like this


 
Definitely next year - We are all newbies here so we are in the same boat as you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

Ok cool 

Maybe next year we can look at doing combined orders from some of the suppliers? E.g the russian 91% requires a MOQ of 25, and we can't afford 25, so maybe we go halfies? We win, our customers win.

Just a thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

Thats a fantastic idea  We were actually thinking about approaching you guys about the same thing for next year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

Cool  - We can even post it in the group buy forum and open it up for people in the forum that want to add their orders in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/14)

A Few updated Vape Lounge Pics:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

It looks awesome guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

That looks like a jewelry shop! I love it, I must come and visit!


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Man that looks gorgeous!


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/14)

Wow very very nice!!


----------



## thekeeperza (18/3/14)

Very nice setup guys. I think a visit is in order.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

I need to visit on my next trip up the hill!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Congrats. Looks great!


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

wow that looks awesome!!

well done guys


----------



## RIEFY (18/3/14)

awesome stuff team vapeking!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Awesome! Must make a plan to go to JHB!

OH... if I buy that pipe ..... can I get the batman also?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

I have my new recently converted stinkie golf pro coming around to taste now... he is one week stinkie free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Congratulations to him, and you Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Have you ever thought of becoming a full time missionary?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> Have you ever thought of becoming a full time missionary?



I think I pretty much have already...


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I pretty much have already...



I'm talking religion  here Rob


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Wow, @Rob Fisher !

*Rob Fisher's conversion counter* 

I see a Liqua (menthol I presume), 13 VM juices (wow!) and a whole range of TopQs. One lonesome 5Pawns in the background. And a few Twisp liquids. 

If only I had that opportunity when I started vaping. Amazing lineup. Just hope the stinkie you converted fully appreciates how good this opportunity is. To be able to taste such a variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

damn Rob, you can open your own lounge!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> I'm talking religion  here Rob



Me too... Vaping is fast becoming a religion for me... 

Not sure I would make a very good christian missionary thou...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, @Rob Fisher !
> 
> *Rob Fisher's conversion counter*
> 
> ...



There is also a few bottles of Synfonya and they are pretty good... Also some eCiggies Juice which I dislike and some ElectroStix which I haven't really tried yet.

With all those amazing flavours and different types I still pretty much only really use Menthol Ice... I'm really hoping that the Legends Range may widen my horizon a little. I do use Pineapple, Litchi and Candyfloss with a touch of Menthol Ice in my AeroTank for a change.

My Golf Pro doesn't like the VM Pineapple or the TopQ Bubblegum I got for him and is 100% sold on TopQ Coffee and he stole my last two sealed bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

